# Dayquil OK with antidepressants?



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm sick right now and I'm just wondering if it's OK to take Dayquil (or any other flu medications) while on antidepressants.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you on an MAO inhibitor? It is a fairly uncommon type of antidepressant to have prescribed because they have a ton of food and drug interactions. With those you shouldn't ever take any decongestant type of medication. I believe it can cause dangerous changes in blood pressure (if you don't have a whole list of foods you can't eat, you probably aren't on an MAO Inhibitor).MAO inhibitors are the only type of antidepressants on the list that Dayquil puts up about drug interactions.You may want to run your specific antidepressant past google with the words drug interactions to see if there is anything specific about the one you take that would be a problem. Also if you go to the pharmacy to get something for the cold/flu you could speak to the pharmacist before purchasing anything to see if they have any additional information. That is what they are there for. They are trained about drug interactions and stuff, not just counting out pills







K.


----------



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

